# (H) Dwarfs, Imp Guard, (W) SW New/Unopened



## Psycho_Tyco (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello all,

i have unopened 1 dwarf (metal Organ Gun), 6 Metal/plastic Imp guard Rough riders, Small Catachan Army:

Imperial Guard:

Leman Russ Executioner
Leman Russ Battle Tank x 2
Chimera x 1
Catachan Command Squad
20 Catachan Guardsmen
Heavy Weapons Squad (2 autocannons, 1 Lascannon)
1 Sentinel
6 Metal/ Plastic unopened Rough Riders

Dwarf:

1 Organ Gun (Metal/Unopened)

For the Imperial Guard, everything apart from the Rough Riders is Built and can be sprayed Black, and is in great condition.

I am looking to start a Space Wolves Army, and am looking for anything to do with them either built/sprayed black, or unopened if possible.

Thanks for your time


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

3 questions

1: is the executioner kitted with plas turret AND plas sponsons and lascannon?
2: Is it base coated? 
3: How much were you looking for?

I ask as i have a spare, still boxed drop pod i don't need/want. 

Figured they may be needed for SW.


----------



## Psycho_Tyco (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes it is kitted out with plasma turret/sponsons and a hull mounted lascannon, i have painted it my own camo style for catachan but can be sprayed black if anyone wishes, and i am not looking for cash, more like a swap for SW stuff, and i do not need a DP as it happens i have 2 already 

thanks anyway though


----------



## Psycho_Tyco (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't mean to bump it on purpose, but i also have the Current Imperial Guard Codex, 10 Grey Knight Purifiers, 1 Dreadknight, and 7 Old Metal Grey Knight Terminators and 10 Metal Grey Knights, Grey Knights Stormraven and the current Codex for them too.

*edit* i have just found a Forge World GK Dreadnought with TLLC but it is missing the close combat arm and i am currently looking for it!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi,

whould you consider selling any of your stuff instead of trading?


----------

